#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Takchita/Marokkaanse jurk huren?

## Manalia Fashion

Heb je binnenkort een feestje en ben je op zoek naar een mooie jurk voor verhuur? Dan ben je bij Manalia Fashion op het juiste adres. Wij verhuren jurken vanaf 45,- 

Bij interesse kun je mailen naar : [email protected] of bellen/appe naar: 0638045650

Vriendelijke groet,

Manalia Fashion

----------

